# first puppy injections- Advice needed.



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi fellow chi lovers.

I would like some advice as to how long to wait after we bring the pup home to get his first injections???. I have heard that the passive immunity in the pups system from the mothers milk can stop the injections being effective if they have them too soon. When feodore had his puppy injections in january this wasn't an issue, we had to wait three weeks to get his jabs because we were snowed in! I 

Thanks.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

hopefully your puppy is at least 8 weeks old so if I were you I would take it to the vets tomorrow and get it checked over and have its first vaccination done straight away.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

I would get your pup vet checked as soon as you get it, I did with Tulula and the vet held out till she was about 10 weeks till she had her first jab, he wanted her to put on a bit more weight she was tiny.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

A decent breeder wouldn't sell an unvaccinated puppy - mine only go when they are fully vaccinated. Breed clubs reccommend 12 weeks before a puppy leaves the breeder at which point it could be fully vaccinated. I prefer to get mine done at 10 and 12 weeks - there has to be 2 weeks between vaccinations and the earliest the 2nd one can be done is 10 weeks.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

We had Pixels at 10 weeks which was later than we wanted but she had an upset tummy and we had to wait. The vet said they did have immunity from mum but he was pretty insistant that 10 weeks it was important we didnt wait any longer.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

The earliest they can be done at my vets is 8 weeks, then 10 weeks for the next one.
I got Darla at 8 weeks, but waited a few days to let her settle before having that done.
Of course she went for her checkup the day after i brought her home.
Dillon was 9 weeks when i got him, and again i waited to let him settle, but had his checkup.
So Dillon was 10 and then 12 weeks for vacs.
They just didnt go walking anywhere obviously till they were fully vaccinated.
Oh and was 10 days after the last vac they could go out and about. lol


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't have him yet, we are getting him at nine weeks, I am not worried about the breeder, I have a good relationship with her, I got Feodore, my other chi from her. We have agreed I will take him to my vets for his vaccs. I was just worried cause I hve read in a few places that the passive immunity from the mothers immune system should decrease so it does not interfere with the vaccine, and also that they should be alowed to settle in a few days at their new home as the stress can weaken their immune response (just as in humans).

I found this advice The complete textbook of veterinary ... - Google Books

Unfortunately it doesnt give any kind of timescale! 

thanks people x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I got daisy just before 9 weeks we waited til 10 weeks for her first vaccs and my vet was concerned about reactions which she did have she had a terrible stomach on top of her already bad poos yuck the second she was 12 weeks so all was okay

Lotus came vaccinated as I got her a couple of days before she was 12 weeks

Tbh I have noticed a huge difference in getting a dog a month later they are a lot easier to train (minus her being a nervous wreck but that's just her)


----------

